# My Soay Lambs



## goats&moregoats (Oct 5, 2014)

Got these two young lambs on Sat. They are with my goats however tend to hang at one area of the pen for the most part. Which happens to be the grass lot area. They do come to the front end for food, water, and to see what I am up to in the pen. They are not people friendly, but hoping over time and me being in the pen everyday, they adjust. Rett & Scarlet.
Unfortunately, the previous owner did not know their age. He got them along with about 50 others about a month ago from a farmer that had 400 in pasture.
Any advice on these breed is welcomed.


----------



## Ruus (Oct 5, 2014)

I raise Soay!  Great little sheep.You have a ewe lamb and a ram lamb, correct? The pictures aren't very clear, but ewe lamb looks about 3-4 months old to me, and the ram (or wether?) lamb looks a bit older. Maybe around 5 or 6 months?
It takes quite a bit of patience to tame Soay ewes that aren't handled extensively from birth, but the guys are pretty friendly and they're greedy guts, if he sees your goats getting treats he should come to investigate before long. 
The ewe... you'll have to wait and see. You have to be very patient and try to coax her to come to you instead of trying to move towards her. She may get to be very tame, or she may never want to be petted, but regardless you should be able to eventually get her to eat from your hand and let you come close to her in the pen. It took me a year to tame one of my girls, but now she'll come right up and chew on my boots.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Oct 6, 2014)

Thank you for the information and advice Ruus, they both were curious enough to come see what I was up to in the pen yesterday. They kept their distance, yet came down to watch me work. It's a ram and unrelated ewe. I have the patience to wait them both out. Besides even if they don't become, "oh I want to be petted", as long as they settle and approachable that will be good enough for me. Which I am positive they will do over a good period of time. I am in the pen everyday working with the goats. I am willing to just let them wonder around me. Eventually, they will see I mean them no harm.


----------



## BrownSheep (Oct 6, 2014)

Just remember rams, more so than bucks, have a tendency to become aggressive when tamed. Not saying it happens in all circumstances, just make certain he remembers his manners.


----------



## Ruus (Oct 6, 2014)

BrownSheep is right about watching out for the ram. In general Soay rams act almost like wethers 3/4 of the year and only become aggressive in the fall, but I would never turn my back on an intact ram tame or not. 
I've never personally had a behavior problem with a ram outside of the fall rut, but I have been caught off guard by one going from sweetheart to hormonal monster overnight when rut first sets in. 
Fortunately mature Soay rams are only about 70-80 lbs, so even if they get snotty it's relatively easy to grab and subdue them, as long as they don't sneak up on you from behind.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Oct 7, 2014)

Today, they both got a bit closer when it was just me in the pen. They felt comfortable and at ease, because they stood there for a little bit watching me pet one of my goats then laid down. She definitely follows him. She waits to see what his reaction is before doing anything.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Oct 22, 2014)

Update: Rett let me scratch him behind the ear today while he was eating his grain. Making progress. They don't dart off when I go in the pen either.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 7, 2014)

updated pictures: Rett & Scarlett are settling in. Neither one of them dart for the back side of the pen any more.  They just hang around and watch me work. Rett lets you touch him if you have his food. Scarlett is still to weary for touching. The pumpkin was not for the sheep nor did they eat it.

1) Rett & Scarlett    2 & 3 Rett


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 7, 2014)

Glad to hear they are calming down for you. 
Weird about the pumpkin. Mine would go through a pack a ravenous coyotes for a chance at a pumpkin.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 8, 2014)

I am comfortable with the sheep as they are now. Not jumping and running away when I come in the pasture. I can catch them if need be, which will happen in Dec for their CDT shots when my goats get theirs. Need to trim hooves then as well. Not going to try to handle them before that.


----------

